
Show HN: Graphql-directives-middlewares - fabienjuif
https://github.com/alakarteio/graphql-directives-middlewares
======
fabienjuif
Hi!

I wrote this library because it allows us to use graphql directives (server
side) like middlewares.

-> gql declaration order is preserved

-> implementation is simplified

Feel free to open github issues if you know better solutions

